# Blood Test for Visa



## Geemax

I am in the process of obtaining a work Visa. 

Part of this process is to obtain a "Certificate Egyptian from Central laboratories related to Ministry Of Health states that expatriate is free from AIDS " 

Can anyone advise if this can be done in Sharm El Sheikh - or any advice at all how/where this can be obtained.

Thanks

Geemax


----------



## Sunny24

Hi, I had the test done by the Alfa Laboratories in Cairo. You could try their call centre on 16191 to find out whether they are in Sharm or visit their web alfalaboratory . com. I don't know about any other lab.

Sunny


----------



## GM1

I think you can do the test in each hospital.


----------



## femalegounie

Test has to be done in an official GOVERNMENT hospital. Just check with Pyramids hospital - they should be able to do it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Geemax said:


> I am in the process of obtaining a work Visa.
> 
> Part of this process is to obtain a "Certificate Egyptian from Central laboratories related to Ministry Of Health states that expatriate is free from AIDS "
> 
> Can anyone advise if this can be done in Sharm El Sheikh - or any advice at all how/where this can be obtained.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Geemax


Make sure that they break the seal on the packaging in front of you, do not accept any syringe etc where you have not seen the seen the seal being broken.


----------



## Sam

Geemax said:


> I am in the process of obtaining a work Visa.
> 
> Part of this process is to obtain a "Certificate Egyptian from Central laboratories related to Ministry Of Health states that expatriate is free from AIDS "
> 
> Can anyone advise if this can be done in Sharm El Sheikh - or any advice at all how/where this can be obtained.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Geemax


As femalegounie has said, the tests for the work permit (or any other official reason) cannot be done anywhere, they have to be done in a governmental hospital. Unfortunately, the last time I checked at Pyramids hospital in Sharm they turned me away to El Tur hospital.

I'd recommend to check at Pyramids first in case things have changed, but otherwise it'll need to be the hospital in El Tur. All the documents need to be submitted there anyway, so try to coincide them 

In the event you are married to an Egyptian national you are exempted from the AIDS test.


----------

